# CPC with in-Facility Experience seeking Remote Position



## wtlicalzi (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Tatiana and I am desiring to work from home on a part-time or contract basis.

I have my CPC and have over three years of in-facility coding experience working with Intermountain Healthcare in Utah.

Some of the skills I have been able to develop as a patient service rep/ Coder/ Biller for the last three years include: the knowledge and experience of coding for four different medical practices; Outpatient, Family practice, Urgent care, and Sports med.
 The use of  ICD9, CPT, and HCPCS books for coding on a daily basis, verify insurance eligibility, and verifying insurance policies. 


Thank you for your time and consideration,
Please contact me for my official resume if I fit your needs!

-Tatiana LiCalzi CPC
wtlicalzi@gmail.com


----------

